# C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE**



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Sound too good to be true....it isn't...the first FIVE (5) 2.5L owners that contact C2 will recieve our NEW 2.5L NA software for FREE....*
*502.895.3660*
Call now to confirm your spot.
Please refer to the below thread for product description:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3623535

C2Motorsports would like to announce the release of *2.5L NA Software*
Our emphasis when creating this tune was on drivability....we have worked to remove lags created by the DBW; as well as the annoying decel "hang", or decel lag that owners complained about once you take your foot off the pedal.
*$249*
*Features Include:*
DBW lag REMOVED
Decel lag REMOVED
Speed Limiter: REMOVED
Rev Limiter: 6800
87/93 octane progam (you choose at no additional cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
87 Octane:
+8 hp
+10 ft/lbs
Please contact us with any additional questions, or if you would like to place an order.
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:06 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## e39540 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (C2Motorsports)*

If you were local and it was good for '08s, I would at your shop now!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (e39540)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e39540* »_If you were local and it was good for '08s, I would at your shop now!

We will make the same offer for our 08 2.5L NA software, but cannot guarantee we will be opening a shop in San Diego









C2


----------



## e39540 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (C2Motorsports)*

Just so you know, if you open a shop anywhere in southern CA, I'll definitely make the drive! I've just had my Jetta for a week and need to break it in anyway before I chip it. 
What would be the turn around time if we sent our ECU?


_Modified by e39540 at 1:13 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (e39540)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e39540* »_Just so you know, if you open a shop anywhere in southern CA, I'll definitely make the drive! I've just had my Jetta for a week and need to break it in anyway before I chip it. 
What would be the turn around time if we sent our ECU?

_Modified by e39540 at 1:13 PM 1-9-2008_

Turn around is about 20 minutes to load, and back in the mail it goes








chris
C2


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (C2Motorsports)*

IN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just tried to call no answer...sent pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RabidHare at 1:47 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (C2Motorsports)*

sign me up.


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (Idleone)*

I'm down... PM sent!


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Damn... good deal!! Wish I didn't have to take out the ECU though. Open a shop in Cali!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

where you guys located?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_Damn... good deal!! Wish I didn't have to take out the ECU though. Open a shop in Puerto Rico!


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

just called, no answer...
PM sent!


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

KY according to the site


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yea i saw that after i posted haha


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

i also called, no answer, so i left a message...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

boo to taking out ecu


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

damn i wish i would been on line when this hit...

that is if theres one more spot


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

C2Motorsports would like to announce that we have our 5 Vortex Users that had contacted us for the FREE software. I have sent IM's to each of you with the procedure to follow for receiving your C2 software. If any of the 5 choose not to take advantage of this offer, we have a list of alternates that will be contacted.
C2


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Damn you jeff lol. try to recruit some dealers in east canada lol. I want it so bad , but i can't remove my ecu.. need the car


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_Damn you jeff lol. try to recruit some dealers in east canada lol. I want it so bad , but i can't remove my ecu.. need the car

Same boat iam in...also in canada...Toronto!


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Kei78)*

this is like a cruel, cruel joke reading this after the fact


----------



## prabbit (Dec 27, 2006)

am i too late?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

yes about a week to late


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software for **FREE** (e39540)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e39540* »_If you were local and it was good for '08s, I would at your shop now!

Amen to that! I'd be all over this.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

lol just a year late guy...


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (youngkal)*

lol is this for real??


----------

